# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] Ubuntu 12.04 Chrome Java Plugin

## hmartine

Google Chrome does not detect java. I know this topic has been post everywhere, but I try their suggestions and it does not work. I need your help to know if there is anything I am doing wrong or anything I have not done yet.
This is what I have and what I have done
Ubuntu 12.04 recently installed
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_09-b05)
Google chrome Version 22.0.1229.94.
I also have firefox 16.0.2, and JAVA works fine there (using IcedTea pluging)

What I have done, 
I installed Java from the terminal
Then Icedtea plugin, also from the terminal, at this point java started working on firefox, which makes me think Java is working fine
I searched for the java lib using the command (find / -name libjava.so 2> /dev/null)
once it founded the lib I created a link of the "libnpjp2.so" to the chrome plugins folder using the following command "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so /opt/google/chrome/plugins/"
It did the link in the folder, but still when I go to Java to test, using the chrome browser, java does not work.

Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot

----------


## Tranas

Install default-jdk using Synaptic

works for me. ymmv

----------


## critin

In chrome 'Current Settings', are all sites allowed  to run JavaScript?

Did you install openjdk-7-jre?  It should be in Software Center.

----------


## kingpioneer

The best solution I found, (none of these suggestions worked for me), is as followings:
First install Icedtead pluging by:

1) sudo apt-get install *icedtea-7-plugin*

Then in your chrome browser go to:

2) chrome-> Settings-> Show Advanced Settings-> Privacy then click onContent Settings -> Plug-ins then click on Disable Individual Plug-in3) Disable both "*IceTea-Web Plugin*" and "*Java(TM)*"4) Restart the browser.5) chrome-> Settings-> Show Advanced Settings-> Privacy then click onContent Settings -> Plug-ins then click on Disable Individual Plug-in6) Enable *only* "*IceTea-Web Plugin*"7) Enjoy !

----------

